# Kid's KOM spotty cycle top - where from?



## I like Skol (27 Jul 2012)

Just been out for a mega 15 mile MTB ride with my 6 yr old son and was amazed by his stamina and enthusiasm. Even when we dropped onto the canal for the final 5/6 miles home he just kept on going and we made a point of 'racing' up each incline at the locks for KOM points (he beat me of course ).

Anyway, we hit on the idea of sourcing a kids TdF KOM spotty cycle top for him but a trawl of the interweb has failed to turn anything up (plenty of junior yellow jerseys though). Does anyone know where I could get this or is it just a bit too niche to be available off the peg?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Jul 2012)

Well that's no use.


----------



## MattHB (27 Jul 2012)

not sure if these go small enough for you

http://www.impsport.com/products-Impsport-Tour-Cycling-Jersey-Polka-Dot-K.O.M._CY04021024A0303.htm

oooo or theres this
http://www.cafepress.com/mf/57590455/kom_tshirt?pid=4740463


----------

